# Qsx 2182



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I listened on 2182 for 30 minutes this morning approx 1110-1140gmt. Nothing.............. not a peep from anyone except a solitary tuning signal. It would have been incessant at GKZ at that time of day not all that many years ago. The thumbnail is the AIS for the southern North Sea just now, so 'they' are about.

David
+


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

Why would anyone want to call anyone on 2182 these days? There are no coast stations left to answer any calls and VHF, Satellite, or mobile phones are the preferred method these days.


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*qsx 2182*

Hello Hugh,

Actually there are several coast radio stations still keeping watch
on 2182 khz, including Malin Head and Valentia Radio stations and
Ostend Radio. Last Saturday night whilst attending a retirement
party for one of my former workmates I was shocked to be told that
UK Coast Guard stations no longer keep a listening watch on 2182.

Apparently they now only respond to DSC calls.

Malin Head Radio have in recent times responded to voice distress
calls on 2182, one of which was in the North Sea. Info was passed 
to UK CG for them to deal with in their area. The others were also
passed on to the relevant CG control centres.

Changed times from the buzz of activity on RT. Check my recordings
in this section of both 2182 and 500 khz.

Regards
Finbar EJM (retired)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I frequently listen on 2182 but nil heard for months. Even during the hours of darkness there seem to be no distant stations. What a change from the 50s and 60s before VHF became fitted to most vessels. Finally killed off by Satcom,Iridium and cellphones.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

There is theoretically no need for Coast Stations to QSX 2182 with the full implementation of the GMDSS...so, technically the CG stations are correct....


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

It seems unlikely that even a fishing boat would be equipped with a Tx/Rx for 2182kHz SSB which did not also have 2187.5KHz DSC. So in distress, a press of the "panic button" should bring about an immediate listening watch on 2182kHz by the relevant shore stations. If you listen on 2187.5kHz you can probably hear quite a lot of DSC, mainly weekly Test calls, but also coast stations announcing nav warnings to be broadcast on their R/T channel, today's equivalent of 'Securite' on 2182.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Exactly, Richard. 

The GMDSS has been in force for 16 years....DSC on 2187.5 is the alerting mechanism now for Sea Area A2, followed by R/T on 2182...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have just checked with MCGA and Finbar is quite right. The Coastguard do not listen routinely on 2182. They announce on 2182 if there are any new Gale or Nav warnings, but that is all. Routine MF broadcasts are made at published times on a working frequency which in this part of the North Sea is 1925kcs, and is at Cullercoats (probably at Browns Point, along with the Navtex on 518khz) and is controlled from Humber CG. There appears to be no other MF in the southern Northsea or Channel until 'Scillies MF' on 1880, but I don't know where that is. Ironically 1925 was an MF working frequency at GKZ.

Everything else is DSC. Times certainly 'are a changing'

David
+


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

That is very interesting, David, thanks.

That is the way the system is supposed to work. Pleased to see that at least it is operating as intended in Europe....as for the rest of the world...


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I dialled the local code number I have for my area CG control which is at Bridlington. It was answered fairly well strait away, but it was only later after a slightly 'disconnected' call, that I realised whoever I spoke to was probably not looking out to Flamborough Head !!

David
+


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*QSX 2182 khz*

David,
You might like to check reports I have heard, that the UKCG are now 
using a large control centre, with up to 50 people on watch, and covering a large portion of the U.K coastline.

Whilst D.SC. is an established part of GMDSS, one can well imagine
the natural, almost automatic urge to grab a microphone and call for immediate help. A very positive aspect of this action is knowing that one has actually managed to get a signal answered, whereas, with
with D.SC., one is only sure, when the "System" processes the call
and a manned watch is established on 2182 kHz. Meanwhile those 
in distress are left wondering if they are alone in their hour of need.

I know I would much prefer the re-assurance of a human calming
voice acknowledging, confirming and advising their actions to effect
rescue.
Regards
Finbar. EJM retired


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Was 2182 the frequency used in what we were pleased to call The Trawler Wave Band back in the 50s? 

Keith


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Finbar O'Connor said:


> You might like to check reports I have heard, that the UKCG are now using a large control centre, with up to 50 people on watch, and covering a large portion of the U.K coastline.


Here you go Finbar...

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-national-coastguard-operations-centre-opens


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Rob - yes that certainly looks like it. The young sounding man I spoke to certainly didn't have an East Yorkshire accent ! I had dialled the 01262 number for Humber MRCC that I found in my 'little black book' from my days at GKZ. 

Back in the early 90's when UK Coast Stations were developing the computer controlled system that became DOC - Distributed Operator Control - I was asked by the Area Controller at Gt Yarmouth MRCC to give his managers a presentation on DOC. When we broke for lunch, he knocked up a quick flow chart on the blackboard with circles, squares and arrows linking stations, and put a few names on it (like Milton Keynes MRCC !!). 'This'll give the troops something to talk about' he said as we went off to the pub next door !! So this place in Rob's link looks like the CG have finally got there 20 years after DOC !

David
+

For those not familiar with DOC, it is best described as 'Any call to any station around the on MF or VHF, was answered by the first available operating point no mater where they were sat in the country.

++


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*QSX 2182 khz*

Hello Rob,
Thank you for the link which confirms how events are 
unfolding, regarding CG control.

Over here we have 3 stations.Up to 4 on watch at MRCC Dublin
(normally 3). Malin Head 3 on 12 hour day watch and 2 on 12 hour
nights. Valentia does the same as we do.

Dublin, uses the old days, evening and night duty system, despite staff having to fight heavy city traffic to their very central Metro
location. Our pleas for them to try the much better 12 hour shift
has repeatedly fallen on deaf ears. Oh well....

Regards
Finbar. EJM retired.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*"Radio Pirates"*

Certainly well into the 30s, some trawlers were sailing out of Aberdeen with receive-only radios fitted on board so perhaps the novelty of being able to transmit caused a bit of overindulgence in use. At some time In the 50s, when my parents decided to replace our old wireless set, like many other fisherfolk they paid a visit to Mr Breen who owned a radio repair shop on Regent Quay and also carried out maintenance on trawler equipment. He took it for granted the requirement for “trawler waveband” to be installed into the new domestic set.

The main reason was to have contact with my trawlerman father, this confined to telling my mother in a brief anonymous message when he would be “up the road.” Frequently we would listen for long periods at any time of the day to the interchange between trawlers. Things sometimes did get out of hand. One evening we heard a fisherman serenade his loved one with accordion accompaniment – it sounded as if the Bond had something to do with it. The situation quietened down after the local press ran a campaign branding those who misused the airwaves as “Radio Pirates.” 

Keith

See attached my “credentials” for entry into this august Radio Room Forum!


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I worked 12-hour shifts for 17 years in the airline industry. 2 days (0700-1900), 2 nights (1900-0700) then 4 off.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a Perdio transistorised receiver late 50s into early 60s. It had the trawler band and 2182 Khz/137 Metres came in well when a longish wire aerial and a good earth were connected. Lovely wee radio.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*Vigo Station*

This thread has me recalling the bawling voices of the Biscay tunny fishermen calling up Vigo coast radio station during the many times we crossed the Bay in the 60s. They tended to hail the station as if by hand-held megaphone!

Keith


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Noticed the message on here from a while ago re GKZ. Had to be the most miserable UK station we had at the time. I think they were renowned for it. You could almost be sure of some sarcastic comment from one of their operators when putting a call through.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's not see through rose tinted spectacles shall we. My memories of UK coast stations from the mid 80's onwards wasn't with fondness. When in the northern side of UK waters, if permitting, I would prefer to use the Norwegian stations for UK calls, as it worked out cheaper if just a quick call of less than 3 mins and they were charged in 1 min increments and was always a friendlier more pleasant experience. Being on a high traffic ship station, I always felt like I was an inconvenience to GND or GKR from their frequent snide remarks. I think it was a reflection that they disliked their jobs.

Sorry, but that's my take on it.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Noticed the message on here from a while ago re GKZ. Had to be the most miserable UK station we had at the time. I think they were renowned for it. You could almost be sure of some sarcastic comment from one of their operators when putting a call through.


Can only assume that was because they were in Lincolnshire, Crippen - if they'd been north of the river, I'm sure they'd have been a barrel of laughs.

Personally, I always found them fine, especially when I sent "QTP GY".

John T


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

You are clearly a trouble maker - end of debate.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I have nothing but praise for the UK Coast stations. I found them easy to work and hassle free QSOs on both key and R/T.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Perhaps Mr Crippen didn't like taking his turn behind the other 400 calls per day we usually did at GKZ. Perhaps he was on the Hugh W Gordon/WF9654 - that certainly was a high traffic vessel.

David
+


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

King Ratt said:


> I frequently listen on 2182 but nil heard for months. Even during the hours of darkness there seem to be no distant stations. What a change from the 50s and 60s before VHF became fitted to most vessels. Finally killed off by Satcom,Iridium and cellphones.


Couple of hours intermittent listening on 2182 last night and tonight and I heard Ostende Radio, Humber Coastguard, Valencia Radio, Falmouth Coastguard, Aberdeen Coastguard. Also a few I couldn't decipher (one in French and possibly a couple of Italians). Also what I 'think' was La Corruna Radio and Riga Radio. There are stations on there pretty regularly, usually with Securitee broadcasts just after the silence periods. All in USB.

Of course nothing like it used to be...

One rather annoying thing is what appears to be a constant carrier on frequency though not too loud...


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for that post, Johnvvc. Perhaps I should check out my aerial and earth system. That might help.

KR


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*Radiotelephony Certificate*



R651400 said:


> Interesting ticket Aberdonian.. I can't believe that every skipper of every fishing boat 50/60's had a pass in said same?


Attached is a copy of my trawlerman father’s Radiotelephony Certificate issued in 1951. 
On the reverse side the number and date of issue of his Skipper’s Certificate of Competency is entered along with a Description of Holder.

Keith


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Re #38.

An amusing post by YM in the post "Shipwreck".

He attended the enquiry after the loss of the coaster "Blythe Star" off Tasmania. The old Man was asked: "Did you send out a Mayday?" "No," he replied. "Why not?" Asked the lawyer. "I didn't know how to work the transmitter," admitted the Captain.

A quicker witted person might have said: "It was broken."

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Happy memories of listening to a foreign gentleman yelling IL...................FRA..................COM......................B...................RADIO to no avail.............

or even better someone calling GKT5 for ages on 500........................


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Can only assume that was because they were in Lincolnshire, Crippen - if they'd been north of the river, I'm sure they'd have been a barrel of laughs.
> 
> Personally, I always found them fine, especially when I sent "QTP GY".
> 
> John T


just WATCH IT JT (Jester)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Probably me then JT

David

+


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

When I was a district radio inspector in Whangarei, NZ in the early 1960s, every ship/boat with a RT had to have a certificated operator in charge of the set. This included pleasure boats, fishing boats and small coasters (scows). 
However, the exam could be given at the initial nspection and was mainly concerned with knowledge of the use of the various frequencies and ensuring they knew proper procedures.
I never knew anyone go fail! 
Cheers Bob


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Let's not see through rose tinted spectacles shall we. My memories of UK coast stations from the mid 80's onwards wasn't with fondness. When in the northern side of UK waters, if permitting, I would prefer to use the Norwegian stations for UK calls, as it worked out cheaper if just a quick call of less than 3 mins and they were charged in 1 min increments and was always a friendlier more pleasant experience. Being on a high traffic ship station, I always felt like I was an inconvenience to GND or GKR from their frequent snide remarks. I think it was a reflection that they disliked their jobs.
> 
> Sorry, but that's my take on it.


As my experiences working these coast stations over many years (Restricted Radio Telephony certificate No BA710) is entirely different from yours I feel that your views should not pass unchallenged. In my early days UK coastguard had no shore to ship radio communication so in the event of an R/T distress call this traffic was handled and moderated by coastal R/T stations, which placed considerable responsibility and required sea sense on them, giving which ship signals to receive priority and which told to pipe down (continuous R/T watches were not then kept) In the days before spot tuning they had to show considerable patience whilst the shipboard operator set the correct frequency on his dials. Language problems were always in my experience handled with patience. All these years ago I remember with gratitude and respect these operators who manned UK coast stations, particularly in the north of Scotland. I can only presume that your experience working R/T was rather limited or you were indeed unfortunate..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> just WATCH IT JT (Jester)


Haw haw. A momentary Yorkie lapse, sorry about that Chris.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I remember rocking up in a boozer in Veinticinco de Mayo and nobody gave a teta de pescado that my ticket was from Geneva. John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Ref #45. Thank You Binnacle.

This was the main RT point at GKZ in the 70's. Though there were working points during daytime, this was the only RT point evenings and nights. Don't forget the time difference in Houston and the US Gulf, so with the oil/gas boom, nights were not usually quiet. 

Note also the telephone dial !

This really was multi tasking !

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> PMG Special?


Well, it said 2nd Class but it was special to me.

John T


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

R651400 said:


> Returning to the subject of 2182 and what may not be generally known by seagoing R/O's is that all UK coast station had an allocated section of coastline that was under their control should a distress occur.
> On normal night duty the watch (from memory) midnight to 0600 was split with the two flanking coast station to maintain a comprehensive 2182 watch and log one hour in three.


That's interesting. I don't seem to remember any special watchkeeping arrangements between midnight and 6am when I worked at AngleseyRadio/GLV. Maybe it happened after I left, I'll ask my mate Gareth who worked there for years... We kept continuous watches on 500, 2182 and channel 16 and logged every few minutes.

Not saying you're wrong - just that I don't recall such an arrangement...but maybe no one bothered to tell me in case I got my head down !!!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

With regard to the areas. All coast stations had a dedicated area with reference to distress and their respective CG areas. Supposedly if a distress happened outside your area this should have been handled by the coast station who area it was in. If a flank station actioned the initial distress procedure it would be handed over to the designated station thereafter. This is all theoretical as the number one priority was to get everything moving to help the vessel in distress.
With regard to special watchkeeping during the night - it may have been the case in the era before I joined but I never experienced it at any coast station.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Prior to our lifeboat at Kirkcudbright being VHF fitted, all comms were on IF R/T with a Coastal Radio Curlew. The coast stations I used were GLV and GPK. During the very dark hours comms were difficult although PCH and DAN would roar in. One particularly bad night I could hear GLV trying to contact me on 2182 but it was virtually impossible to read him. He could obviously hear me and I asked him if he would send by morse on 512 as I remained on 2182. He did this and we received our recall to station on MCW.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Hahahaha!

(shakes head..)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Merchant Navy justice.

No doubt richly deserved....


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Malcolm,

Now I understand the split watches on 2182 at night. This would have of course been due to the era of RO1 and 2. The lowly RO2 were limited in what they were allowed to do. This I think would have been doing the distress watch on 500/2182 so probably had to be an RO1 at a flank station whilst RO1 at the other was taking a break. Possible explanation. Fortunately all that nonsense had gone by the time I joined in 1970. Prior to that at GKA there were jobs that an RO2 could not do such as search point.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Always had a great respect for the UK coast stations and Port Patrick was one of the best if not the best.
They would take our traffic from the medi when conditions were far from perfect.
We only had R/T radio and no sparks so sometimes it was hit or miss getting anyone when the static was bad.
In Robertsons (Gem Line) we had a schedule with other ships at 1000am and 1000pm on 2301kcs and family ashore would tune into that to know where the ships were. When down in the medi with such a weak signal when there ships heard us they would repeat the info so folks at home would be able to get it.
2182 as a calling frequency was tthe general one but if my memory serves me right we called on 1792Kcs and listened on 2381Kcs. when contacting UK stations. I am certain I will be corrected if that is incorrect but after 40 years it is possible to forget the details.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Laker - the other way round. Call on 2381, listen 1792. 

At Humber one night I hear the Clarkwood calling Cagliari without success. He even tried asking for a reply on 2684. so as we also had this frequency, I called him. He was overjoyed, but we had filters on 2182 to improve signals, so when he went to Ch3 it was not so good. He sent me a message which was a phone delivery AOH so I asked him to wait. I got a reply to what was urgent for them, and he went away one happy bunny.

RO1/2's. - In 1968 it was RO1 on 500 for distress and during single op periods. There was no shared distress watch. Nights were 2200-0900. RO2's were relegated to RT - which was always the busiest in the southern North Sea !!

David
+


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

When the radio watch finished at 2200 the bridge watch keeper would switch on the broadcast set to pass the night hours until relieved at 0300. BBC was rather painful with "A book at Bedtime" or "Err I Sleep, (they shut shop at midnight.) Radio Luxembourg wasn't much better, they kept playing Donald Peers and his Babbling Brook" AFN helped us to keep awake. God Bless Uncle Sam.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_465ZIOJE4g


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#66.

Why did the radio watch finish at 2200? Weren't those ships supposed to be H24 on 2182 kcs?

John T


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> #66.
> 
> Why did the radio watch finish at 2200? Weren't those ships supposed to be H24 on 2182 kcs?
> 
> John T


At that time about 1956 I was on ss Folda trading Scotland/Norway, the listening hours were at two hour intervals from 0800 until 2200. Obviously if a distress was working we kept on. When continuous hours came in I do not know. I suspect the change was late 59 or 60. Alternating between ships with R/T and W /T I only remember returning at a later date to Norwegian Trade ships with R/T, watches were then continuous.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Binnacle - in 1956 I was probably still talking into bean tins. I expect they were still getting their heads around it all then. Did you ever experience the luxury of a 2182 kcs auto alarm which sounded a bit like a French cop car?

John T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks Binnacle - in 1956 I was probably still talking into bean tins. I expect they were still getting their heads around it all then. Did you ever experience the luxury of a 2182 kcs auto alarm which sounded a bit like a French cop car?
> 
> John T


1300 Hz and 2200 Hz alternating. I heard this a couple of years ago on Ch 16 so it may still be in use.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> . Did you ever experience the luxury of a 2182 kcs auto alarm which sounded a bit like a French cop car?
> 
> John T


Never experienced such luxuries, however as the R /T distress frequency was also the calling frequency I am trying to figure out how it worked, was the spoken "Mayday" sufficient to trigger it off ?.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> Never experienced such luxuries, however as the R /T distress frequency was also the calling frequency I am trying to figure out how it worked, was the spoken "Mayday" sufficient to trigger it off ?.


No the two-tone signal activated it.

John T


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*VHF Link to UK Landline*

1962 in the _Benmhor_, loading 800 tons of explosives at Chapman’s Anchorage in the Thames for the Far East, I made a call home using ships VHF linked to a UK landline at a cost of 9 shillings for 3 minutes. A case of _"Ae fond kiss and then we sever" 
_
Keith


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't think UK coast stations had VHF in 1962 but 9/- must have been a fair lump out of your wages back then.

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

The hair dates it !!


----------

